

Ask HN: What are your essential tools you wish you had discovered sooner? - tlrobinson

Someone recently suggested I try iTerm2, after I tried and dismissed earlier versions years ago, and now I&#x27;m wondering what else I&#x27;m missing out on.<p>By tools I mean anything, even physical tools, not just software, and not just for software development.
======
japhyr
I finally bought a mitre saw [0], and it makes me want to build things. I
built a set of rolling carts for my kid to store books and toys in, and I made
him a swing last week. I think the next project will be a kid-sized picnic
table.

Those are small projects, but they're getting me back into the habit of
building simple but useful things. I think next summer I might build a little
dory [1] with my son.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C10FCE2-10-Inch-Compound-
Miter...](http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C10FCE2-10-Inch-Compound-
Miter/dp/B000V5Z6RG)

[1]
[http://www.spirainternational.com/tipsandtricks/tipsandtrick...](http://www.spirainternational.com/tipsandtricks/tipsandtricks_2012q3.html)

------
JasuM
Unite[0] and Vimfiler[1] for Vim. Before, searching with ag[2] required using
the command line, now I can do it directly from Vim. Also, opening NERDTree
took seconds, vimfiler opens in less than a second.

[0] [https://github.com/Shougo/unite.vim](https://github.com/Shougo/unite.vim)
[1]
[https://github.com/Shougo/vimfiler.vim](https://github.com/Shougo/vimfiler.vim)
[2]
[https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher](https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher)

------
adamnemecek
CodeRunner[0]. It might seem like it does not actually do all that much but
it's a pretty big time saver for me.

[0] [http://krillapps.com/coderunner/](http://krillapps.com/coderunner/)

------
PStamatiou
Sketch, Framer.js

------
nihaar
Paper (iOs app)

------
vassilevsky
The Silver Searcher

------
vassilevsky
ievms

